# vhf/cell phone combo via bluetooth



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I did not know they had the hand held with the bluetooth...Thanks for the info RJ....


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I've seen it in action too.
Real nice time! 
ZERO WIND NOISE.


----------

